# Florida Uber driver arrested for exchanging a ride in his vehicle for oral sex



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ed-exchanging-oral-sex-ride-article-1.2418664


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ed-exchanging-oral-sex-ride-article-1.2418664
> 
> View attachment 19820


A match made in heaven.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

At least it wasn't UberPool.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

LOL.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I do not want it from anyone who gives it away for the price of an Uber ride...


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I love that photo.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

D Town said:


> I do not want head from anyone who gives it away for the price of an Uber ride...


time to change the pricing from "surge" to "bulge".


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

twins separated at birth?

I hope she sends Travis 20% of the payload.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is becoming a trend.
The rideshare sexshare economy?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

That Orlando driver looks very familiar....I think he used to post on here


----------

